# Self bailing Raft Designs Advanced by JPW



## jpwinc (Sep 19, 2008)

Dear Mountain Buzz community,
I wanted to tell everyone about the new designs possible made possible because of our work on the inflatable SUP boards. So if you would like to see how we are using curved drop stitch to make our rafts perform better for our customers please have a look at this web site. 
new self bailing raft floor concept
Thanks 
Jack


----------

